# bug bombs w/ fish tanks



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

So I know this is a weird question, but it's starting to cool down big time where I live so starting to get lots of bugs in my house and I'm wanting to set off some bug bombs and was wondering if I covered my tanks with blankets and stuff if the fish would be alright. Don't know if this is right section to post this question or not, thanks!!!


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. You would need to completely seal off your tanks and even then I would be worried about residue left over from the bomb. Not sure what chemicals you would be dealing with but I can't imagine your fish would like it too much. Maybe there will be a chemist or pest control specialist on here with some better insight. Just seems very risky to me.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wait what kind of bugs cichlidsrule? If it's just roaches or ants I would get a simple bug spray with a pump at home depot or lowes. Just spray your base boards seal up your windows and spray your door cracks and you should be fine. :thumb:


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with DJ, but IF you decide to bomb I would cover the tank as tight as possible and turn off your pumps and heater during the bombing. I would also do a heavy water change afterwords.

I think bombs are better for infestations, but aren't really designed for the transient bugs that are just trying to get in out of the cold weather. A bomb only kills the bugs that are in the house at that time, but will not stop any from arriving the next day. Keep in mind that bugs need food and water, so you can eliminate them by eliminating any food or water sources.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Great add on Tankhead


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am also about to bomb my home to this weekend i have four tanks up and running i have bought plastic tarps and im going to cover my tanks and tape it down and lay old blankets over the tarps all have canister filters so no need to turn them off but any air pumps will pull the poison into your tank water cats have been bringing in fleas and also been seeing alot of spiders lately but if you have not bombed yours by this weekend i will let you know how it went for me.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

I would turn off your canister filter during the bombing. It seems to me that less water turbulence means less water/air interface for the chemicals to get into the tank.


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I've bombed our house twice this year, I just turn off my filters and cover the tank with towels or heavy blankets. I've never had a problem.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I think thick blankets would be fine


----------

